# Running Coat



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a light weight running coat? We liked the Great White North winter coat everyone is recommending for the snow and we are going to get him a cave bed for the house, but we are also looking for something light and easy for Miles to run in on his morning outings. We live in San Diego, so our weather is pretty mild but Miles still is cold in the winter mornings. Thank you!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw this in another post here on the forum. I can't speak to its effectiveness as i don't have one, but of all the running jackets I've researched this one seems to take the cake. When I move back to Utah, Kauzy will get one of these for.sure.

http://howlingdogalaska.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=29&products_id=91


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

dmak: these coats look cool and stylish, like pro-athlete type gear.

Love the site - thanks for the find!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought the same thing when I stumbled onto the site. They seem to have some extremely well crafted equipment. To me its worth a few extra bucks for better gear (especially when its for a super high active V). I fell in love with the site.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

I recently ordered the hybrid running coat (link on dmak's post) from Howling Dog Alaska (size small) and hope to get it in the mail this week. I posted on it last week to see if anyone had any feedback/experience with the product, but I don't think I got any bites. I am very excited about getting it and will let you know how I like it! I'll post some pics of the girl. She's in between sizes (small and med) so I'm hoping the fit is ok. I've also been searching for a coat like this for a long time for the exact reasons you mentioned in your post, MilesMom. Just want a fairly warm, but light and stretchy jacket for runs with me. I love that this one covers the entire belly. If you have a boy, though, you might need to make some modifications for his bits since it covers them up, I believe ;D.


----------

